# Amp Repair in the GTA..



## redhotblue (May 11, 2010)

Don't ask me how, but a small plastic piece just beneath the volume knob on my '98 Hot Rod Deville just snapped. Anyone know someone in the Oshawa-Durham area who could potentially find a replacement part and put this thing back together for me? I'm completely clueless when it comes to this kinda thing. 

Thanks for any help!


----------

